# Interruzione installazione

## ago

salve a tutti..sto provando ad installare gentoo 2007 da live dvd con architettura amd64.All'inizio, da come ho letto sul manuale, digito gentoo dopcmcia, successivamente carica alcune cose e poi inserisco il numero per l'italiano...dopodicchè esc la schermata con il logo e il caricamento e al 66% si blocca..e dopo circa 30 secondi il pc si riavvia e il monitor si spegne...cosa ho sbagliato?

----------

## nikko96

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> salve a tutti..sto provando ad installare gentoo 2007 da live dvd con architettura amd64.All'inizio, da come ho letto sul manuale, digito gentoo dopcmcia, successivamente carica alcune cose e poi inserisco il numero per l'italiano...dopodicchè esc la schermata con il logo e il caricamento e al 66% si blocca..e dopo circa 30 secondi il pc si riavvia e il monitor si spegne...cosa ho sbagliato?

 

Se non ricordo male quel comando serve per caricare il supporto nel kernel per quel tipo di periferica,

ti serve solo se ci devi bootare da periferiche del genere,quindi la puoi tranquillamente saltare.

Ciao.

----------

## ago

a dire la verità l'ho anche saltata ma fa lo stesso effetto..

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> a dire la verità l'ho anche saltata ma fa lo stesso effetto..

 

premi F2 così ti visualizza il terminale e dicci esattamente il punto in cui si blocca.

p.s.: in caso prova il liveCD beta 2008.2 e/o usa un liveCD minimal (che non ha X11 e non ti serve per installare gentoo)

----------

## ago

tutt'ad un tratto si riavvia da solo..il pc lavora ma nn si vede nulla...comunque provo a vedere con f2 cosa mi dice

----------

## ago

allora ..ho scaricato la gentoo 2008 beta 2 per amd 64 e ho provato ad installare..dopo qualche scansione appare cosi scritto:

>>activating mdev

>>making tmpfs for /newroot

>>looking for the cdrom

>>attempting to mount media:- /dev/sr0

!!media not found

>>no bootable medium found.waiting for new devices...

>>looking for the cdrom

>>attempting to mount media:- /dev/sr0

!!media not found

!!could not find CD to boot, something else needed!

>>determining root device...

!!could not find the roor block device in

Please specify another value or:press Enter for the same,type"shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip

----------

## ago

mentre per l'installazione della versione 2008 visualizzando il terminale arriva al punto in cui dice

>>configuring openGL

>>NVIDIA card detected

Switching to xorg-x11openGL interface

dopodicchè esce 

>>setting up to gdm

e si riavvia..successivamente nn si vede più  nulla

----------

## elegos

so che sono un niubbo completo qui su gentoo, ma ti consiglio di eseguire questa modalità, nel caso in cui tutte le modalità normali vadano a farsi friggere...

1. Se hai linux installato, avvia linux

2. Se non hai linux installato, oppure lo vuoi piallare, prenditi una copia di Knoppix, Ubuntu o qualsiasi altra distro Live, masterizzala ed avviala.

3. Comincia l'installazione da qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

4. Buon divertimento e... buona fortuna  :Razz: 

- un novizio come te

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> mentre per l'installazione della versione 2008 visualizzando il terminale arriva al punto in cui dice
> 
> >>configuring openGL
> 
> >>NVIDIA card detected
> ...

 

sembra un problema di driver della scheda video. Riguarda la configurazione di xorg.conf.

----------

## ago

che era un problema video lo sapevo..ma quando ho acquistato il pc ho scelto appositamente una nvidia perche so che rispetto alle ati non danno problemi di driver

----------

## crisandbea

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> che era un problema video lo sapevo..ma quando ho acquistato il pc ho scelto appositamente una nvidia perche so che rispetto alle ati non danno problemi di driver

 

ma l'installazione che fai è quella grafica o manuale?? nel caso è la prima ti consiglio di usare la seconda,   per il resto cerca di essere più preciso, 

gli errori che ti dà quali sono?? quando te li dà?? dopo quale tuo comando te li dà??

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> che era un problema video lo sapevo..ma quando ho acquistato il pc ho scelto appositamente una nvidia perche so che rispetto alle ati non danno problemi di driver

 

E' vero, in media danno meno problemi ma devi sempre configurare X e trovare i divers più adatti alla tua scheda video (soprattutto se è di ultimissima generazione).

----------

## ago

 *Quote:*   

> per il resto cerca di essere più preciso

  allora...ripeto tutto un po meglio..sto eseguento l'installazione della distro 2007quella completa cioè live DVD per amd 64.

Quando inizia, parte in automatico, l'unico comando che do io è quello di inserire il numero 21 per la lingua italiana...successivamente dopo aver caricato varie cose, rileva la scheda video, configura x-org e il pc si riavvia dopo circa un minuto.Al riavvio si sente che lavora ma io nn visualizzo piu nulla, la luce del pulsante dello schermo diventa arancione.Se vi serve qualche indicazione più precisa fatemi voi le domande.

P.S. sto eseguendo l'installazione grafica

 e premendo F2 e visualizzando il terminale non da nessun errore come ho detto in precedenza

----------

## crisandbea

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   per il resto cerca di essere più preciso  allora...ripeto tutto un po meglio..sto eseguento l'installazione della distro 2007quella completa cioè live DVD per amd 64.
> 
> Quando inizia, parte in automatico, l'unico comando che do io è quello di inserire il numero 21 per la lingua italiana...successivamente dopo aver caricato varie cose, rileva la scheda video, configura x-org e il pc si riavvia dopo circa un minuto.Al riavvio si sente che lavora ma io nn visualizzo piu nulla, la luce del pulsante dello schermo diventa arancione.Se vi serve qualche indicazione più precisa fatemi voi le domande.
> 
> P.S. sto eseguendo l'installazione grafica
> ...

 

non usare l'installazione grafica ma la manuale, in quanto la grafica non è ancora stabile...... 

ciauz

----------

## ago

cioè dovrei scaricare il cd minimal e installare da quello?

----------

## elegos

 *elegos wrote:*   

> so che sono un niubbo completo qui su gentoo, ma ti consiglio di eseguire questa modalità, nel caso in cui tutte le modalità normali vadano a farsi friggere...
> 
> 1. Se hai linux installato, avvia linux
> 
> 2. Se non hai linux installato, oppure lo vuoi piallare, prenditi una copia di Knoppix, Ubuntu o qualsiasi altra distro Live, masterizzala ed avviala.
> ...

 

non mi hai neanche considerato...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ago

 *elegos wrote:*   

>  *elegos wrote:*   so che sono un niubbo completo qui su gentoo, ma ti consiglio di eseguire questa modalità, nel caso in cui tutte le modalità normali vadano a farsi friggere...
> 
> 1. Se hai linux installato, avvia linux
> 
> 2. Se non hai linux installato, oppure lo vuoi piallare, prenditi una copia di Knoppix, Ubuntu o qualsiasi altra distro Live, masterizzala ed avviala.
> ...

 

scusa...comunque ho gia linux installato quindi ho tutte le partizioni fatte...ma non c'ho capito molto di quello che c'e scritto in quella guida  :Confused: 

----------

## ago

beh ora sto provando a installare dal cd minimale versione 2007....a un certo punto non mi fa andare avanti con le partizioni...possibile che tutte le strade sono sbarrate?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> beh ora sto provando a installare dal cd minimale versione 2007....a un certo punto non mi fa andare avanti con le partizioni...possibile che tutte le strade sono sbarrate?  

 

domanda stupida: cosa "non ti fa andare avanti con le partizioni" ? perchè a rigor di logica su un cd minimale non ci sta l'installer grafico ma devi seguire l'handbook e fare un'installazione classica (cioè a mano come fanno tutti).

----------

## ago

eh..perche ho un disco da 10gb..e all'inizio quando vede i media li kiama hde e sr0 e poi quanto vado a montare risulta di 50mb lo spazio e non risulta nessuna partizione se kiedo l'elenco..ho provato a montare con qualsiasi altra denominazione tipo hda sda ecc ecc ma non va...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> eh..perche ho un disco da 10gb..e all'inizio quando vede i media li kiama hde e sr0 e poi quanto vado a montare risulta di 50mb lo spazio e non risulta nessuna partizione se kiedo l'elenco..ho provato a montare con qualsiasi altra denominazione tipo hda sda ecc ecc ma non va...

 

altra domanda stupida: li stai montando ma li hai partizionati e formattati? deduco di no visto che dici che non sai come si chiama il device...

----------

## ago

intendi la procedura con fdisk?

----------

## elegos

Se segui la via proposta da me avvia il tuo linux, quindi (se hai GNOME) usa GParted e partiziona (unica partizione -> falla ext3, altrimenti segui i consigli della guida), segnati il percorso della partizione per Gentoo (tipo /dev/sdb1).

Quindi fai questi comandi (da root):

```
mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/TUAPARTIZIONE /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot # se unica partizione, se no monti secondo i percorsi
```

quindi prosegui da qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

----------

